# Mojo/Lucky Duck Problems



## gonehunting

I have had a Super Lucky Duck spinning wing decoy for three years. I use it four days out of the year at most. Today I went to charge the batteries before I go to SD duck hunting and it won't work. After hooking up directly to the motor and not going through the switch I have determined the motor to be bad. The battery tests fine. Has anyone else experienced this with such little use? I called the company and they said I need to dry it out after every use. I have never had it in the water. Will the fall humidity do this? Just curious and don't want to spend $100 every three years on a new one. The motor cost $25.00 to replace.


----------



## jonesy12

I have not had this happen with mine ever. I've had my mojo for 5 years and not a problem. Might be just a bad motor?????? Good luck with it though


----------



## bowinchester

I had a Lucky duck that the switch went bad on i ordered a new one for like 3 bucks and that solved the problem. I bypassed the switch to see if that was the problem and it worked. it sounded like you tried it and that didnt work. im pretty sure you can order a new motor from mojo for like 20-25 bucks.


----------



## SDoldtimer

In the year 2002 I bought a mojo mallard spinner. It has been a good one. I've never replaced the battery yet. I charge it fully before storage and charge again before the first use again the following fall.

Once it tipped over in the water and before I could fish it out, it had laid there for a couple of minutes. I took it home and put a hair dryer on it and the laid it next to a heat vent over night. Next I oiled the shaft bearings with a couple of drops of 3 in 1 oil.

At first I by passed the off-on switch and remoted it by use of a long extension cord. Too many ducks came in that I did not see and also I think many ducks can spot the flashing from a distance that my old eyes do not see. Anyhow, I took off the remote and now let it spin all the time.

The day before yesterday I had a lone can' light by my decoys. I had put out only five mallard dekes and five male can' dekes. The hen can' swam into the can decoys and proceded to feel at home and was preening her feathers. Next she swam up to my mojo spinner and looked at it up close for two or three seconds, then left to re join my five male can dekes.

I've had cans drop into my light decoy spread three other times this year and I believe that the spinner does help pull in cans that are not burned out from excess pressure.

Why do I use only ten decoys? well I'm getting too old to wade around putting out a big spread.

I have only one rule on setting out decoys. Set them out!


----------



## rex

I had this happen to two lucky ducks I used. The one thing that did work, for some odd reason, was to charge the battery (plug the decoy in) turn the power on, and then unplug the battery. That worked for a while anyhow.


----------



## river_jiggin2

one probelm i had with my mojo was when i was using a remote i would turn it on with the remote but it would cut out and i would have to keep turning it on anybody have that problem???


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I had a problem with a new one out of the box this year. Completely dead. (Lucky duck) The spring inside the fuse capsule was not strong enough to make a solid connection, I stretched out the spring a little so it fit tighter together inside the capsule and it has been fine since. Knock on wood.


----------



## bowinchester

river_jiggin2 said:


> one probelm i had with my mojo was when i was using a remote i would turn it on with the remote but it would cut out and i would have to keep turning it on anybody have that problem???


I had the same problem. Its actually my brothers duck but he ordered some kind of resistor from edge I think.


----------



## river_jiggin2

didnt mean to cut in on your post gonehunting just wondering on the subject


----------



## flockstalker

just something simple, make sure you didnt accidentally pull a wire off of the motor. i did that once and just had to fix the wire and connection and its been workin fine for 5 years with a baby mojo


----------



## Chuck Smith

new motor for a lucky duck is $32.50 plus S&H and tax.

I had to get a new one. I had a little bit of a brain fart. While in canada this fall. I had the lucky duck going but the battery would not hold a charge that long (also ordered a new battery $14.50) anyway I had some ecaller battery's. Yep a 12 Volt battery. So being the genius I am and wanting a quick fix....I hooked up the 12 volt batter to the 6 volt motor......yep you guessed it.....that lucky duck just about went airborne with how fast the wings were spinning and yep.....motor fried!

So now I have two battery's to make sure this wont happen again.


----------

